# 30g help? small start :D



## sholi (Jul 20, 2011)

I'm deciding to get a new 30g, help with community?
I've always wanted angelfish, and i plan to get 2 female angelfish in the tank.

I was wondering, what 2inch-less schooling fish can i add with 2 angelfish that can be in a school of 5 or less?

What bottom feeder fish can live in a tank without needing any algae wafers and can survive in gravel and can live with angelfish?

Thank you!!! im just starting small, i do know about water parameters, etc so im fine i know about those stuff already


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

Not sure about the Angels, as I've never had them, but most bottom feeders will require supplimental feedings of pellets or algae wafers.

Most schooling fish need to be in groups of 6 or more to be happy. (Yes, I realize I have 2 types of schooling fish in my signature that are very low in number, but I'm over stocked and have to wait until my other tank cycles before I can add more.) Microrasboras or Chili Rasboras are very small... not sure if Angels will eat smaller fish?


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

With 2 angels in a 30 gallon you might be crowded for space with any more fish in there, cause angels get BIG and MEAN. However, I had a single koi angel in my 29 tall with a school of 6 zebra danios (get up to about 2", fast swimmers. semi-aggressive).

As far as bottom dwellers that require no maintenance, live on/in gravel alone, and can evade being munched on by your angels - Malaysian Trumpet Snails! They are considered pests by many newbies, but I love them - they burrow into your substrate and clean it for you (to a limited extent - they don't burrow very far), they breed profusely until the gravel is clean, then their population will dwindle and reach equilibrium with the amount of waste generated by your fish and/or plants. The LFS by my house gives them away for free by the bagful. I've got about sixty running rampant between my ten gallon and 29. Love watching them burrow


----------

